# Who would you rather have for one night?



## Doublebase (Feb 26, 2006)

Pamela Anderson






Carmen Electra


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2006)

Definitely Carmen, Pam is a diseased whore.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2006)

_Carmen is better. She was very nice when she did that show on the beach but now she is kinda old. _


----------



## GFR (Feb 26, 2006)

Both are too old now and have too many ugly miles on them....Pam has Hepatitis C so thats a big hell no.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 26, 2006)

Sayin that Pam didnt' have hep c, I pick Pam.  I think she is hotter.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 26, 2006)

*With makeup...*


*



*
​
​

*And Without Makeup*
​
*



*



​

*         !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 26, 2006)

I'd still hit it.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 26, 2006)

without disease pam


----------



## KEFE (Feb 26, 2006)

wats hep c


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 26, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> wats hep c


 

http://healthlink.mcw.edu/article/955121359.html


----------



## Mudge (Feb 26, 2006)

Carmen.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 26, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Carmen.





Agreed.


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 26, 2006)

carmen, not close


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 26, 2006)

Pam is so frikin hot.  Carmen looks like a normal girl.  Nothing really special.  I mean she is incredibly hot but Pam is a goddess.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 26, 2006)

Where's TOM to way in?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 26, 2006)

I'd pick others, but of the two Pam is a snooze. When she was brand new and had her own color hair and was a real person, then yeah, I was into her. She was cute, not the plastic so called "godess" you see today.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 26, 2006)

They've both been pounded by 13" meat sticks, so I would provide them no pleasure. I'd forgo the sex to save myself the humiliation of being laughed at.


----------



## MyK (Feb 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Agreed.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Feb 26, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

>


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2006)

I picked Pam bc/ everyone else didn't.  Fact:  Hep C... whatever.... what's the chances of me getting Pam or Carmen at all!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 26, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>






Ok I'm starting a Leeroy Jenkin's thread for you n00b's who don't know who he is.


----------



## MyK (Feb 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Ok I'm starting a Leeroy Jenkin's thread for you n00b's who don't know who he is.


"At least I have chicken."


----------



## wetnwild (Feb 26, 2006)

Carmen is pretty hot.  BUt don't forget she was with Dennis Rodman.
What the heck makes you think she doesn't have anything either.
1-4 people have some sort of st-vd.  

what about people on im, i bet there is a high number of people who have something or other.  I am surprised you guys didn't put jessica Alba as a choice. She looks pretty  wholesome,? Then again ???


----------



## Flex (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## Flex (Feb 26, 2006)

and to whoever says Pam doesn't look nearly as good without makeup.....


guess what? 

Neither would Carmen, nor most hot female celebs. 
They have the only the best makeup jobs in the world making them look so good.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 26, 2006)

...


http://www.deklik.org/wallpaper/girlce.php -


----------



## pris (Feb 27, 2006)

*re*

neither i dont have one niters any more im way too old for that


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 27, 2006)

pris said:
			
		

> neither i dont have one niters any more im way too old for that


 
*^^^^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^^^^^*


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 27, 2006)

pris said:
			
		

> neither i dont have one niters any more im way too old for that




Then what happened last night?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> They've both been pounded by 13" meat sticks, so I would provide them no pleasure. I'd forgo the sex to save myself the humiliation of being laughed at.



You've got fists dont you?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 27, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

>


 



  +


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 27, 2006)

Those gals wouldn't even be in my perennial top 10.

1.Jessica Biel
2.Jessica Alba
3-10-You could essentially fill these with fitness models.  Monica Brant, Timea Majorova, etc.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 27, 2006)

BTW, I can't believe how sexist you guys are.  Rather than posting pictures, perhaps you should be posting writings or personal philosophies of the ladies.


----------



## kingblue (Feb 27, 2006)

carmen definately


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 27, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> BTW, I can't believe how sexist you guys are. Rather than posting pictures, perhaps you should be posting writings or personal philosophies of the ladies.


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 27, 2006)

pam 20 year's younger


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> +


----------



## KentDog (Feb 27, 2006)

out of the two: Carmen hands down. But I would much rather have the brunette in my math class.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 27, 2006)

That reminds me of the aged old question: Would you rather have sex with a celebrity of your choice and have no one believe you, or would you rather not have sex with the celebrity but have everyone think you did?


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 22, 2006)

bump


----------



## zombul (Aug 22, 2006)

Jessica Simpson "the new Pam"


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 22, 2006)

Carmen no doubt.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Whoever has the nicest shoes.


----------



## NeilPearson (Aug 22, 2006)

Even if Pam didn't have hep C, I wouldn't hit it...

She looks like she should be standing on a street corner somewhere selling it.

At one point she was hot, now she is just slutty.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

Carmen is so much hotter than a x...


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

Doublebase said:


>


 
Dude, she's shit hot!


----------



## zombul (Aug 22, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Pamela Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you can only have one?
One for what,what are we talking about,playing scrabble all night,monopoly or just for intelligent conversation.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2006)

zombul said:


> If you can only have one?
> One for what,what are we talking about,playing scrabble all night,monopoly or just for intelligent conversation.



Yes you do that while I sexually violate Carmen
into an orgasmic sweaty Jungle frenzy


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 23, 2006)

I think pam's tits are way too big.
They look grose and bloated, and about to pop.
Sick stretch marks and shit too


----------

